# One of the greatest one-act lyric operas: Iolanta



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

I have recently got this Philips recording set of Tchaikovsky's Iolanta performed by the Kirov Opera under Valery Gergiev. What a great lyric opera I have missed earlier! There is absolutely no reason for its obscurity. It is sheer bad luck for Tchaikovsky. This opera received its first performance at the Mariinsky Theatre in St. Petersburg on 18th December 1892.
The action takes place in the mountains of Southern France in the fifteenth century. This is Tchaikovsky's last opera. His other operas are Voyevoda, Undina, Enchantress, Vakula the Smith, Cherevichki,Oprichnik, Mazeppa, Pique Dame, Maid of Orleans and Yevgeny Onegin besides this.
The Director of the Imperial Theater, Ivan Vsevolozhsky, commissioned Tchaikovsky to write a one-act opera and two-act ballet in 1891. The result was Iolanta and Casse-Noisette(the Nutcracker).
Tchaikovsky was inspired by the one act play by the Danish playwright, Henrik Hertz, in 1845 called 'King Rene's Daughter'. The subject fascinated him for its poetic quality. The librettist was his brother, Modeste. Modeste worked on the translation of the Hertz play in Moscow by Vladimir Zotov.
Both the opera and the ballet were admired by Tsar Nicholas who was in the audience. Even Gustav Mahler later championed Iolanta and made it a regular opera in his repertoire.
The story is about King Rene and his blind daughter Iolanta. She is cured by the miracle working Moorish doctor, Ibn Hakia, who succeeds only when he is assured that she really wishes to be cured. Iolanta is betrothed to Prince Robert who does not love her and he is in love with Mathilde. It is the knightly Vaudemont who takes a liking to Iolanta without knowing that she is blind. When he discovers her plight, he still accepts her and motivates her to see the beauty of the creation in this life. She begins to like him and agrees to get her condition cured by Ibn Hakia.
Tchaikovsky opens the prelude to this one-act with a score only for winds (which was run down by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov)and brass. A lovely effect is created followed by the introduction of harp and strings for the opening garden scene. The music is reminiscent of Handel (Xerxes), Brahms (second piano concerto Andante), Puccini's La Boheme and Wagner's Tristan Prelude. There is a touch of rococo style in the first few scenes. There is brilliant scoring and melodic interjection in the arias of Ibn Hakia, Robert, King Rene, Iolanta and her duet with Vaudemont. The opera concludes with a majestic contrapuntal scene including Iolanta, Ibn Hakia, King Rene, Vaudemont, Brigitta and Laura (Iolanta's friends), Bertrand (Doorkeeper), Martha ( his wife), Almeric (armour bearer to the King), Robert and chorus.
As I have mentioned earlier, I have heard this opera for the first time yesterday in this brilliant performance by the Kirov Opera and Orchestra under the splendid direction of Valery Gergiev. This is a superb production by Philips recorded in 1996. The recording is crisp and clear. An impressive CD set worthy of an addition to any opera lover's collection and particularly of those who like the music of Tchaikovsky. This opera deserves more hearings than accorded presently in the universal operatic repertoire. This recording will deserve AAA and five star nod from me.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks tahnak, you have piqued my curiosity and I'll try and get a version.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Thanks tahnak, you have piqued my curiosity and I'll try and get a version.


Ha ha! 'piqued' my curiosity!

Was that a subtle reference to arguably Tchaikovsky's strongest opera _Pique Dame_ (_The Queen of Spades_) or was it genuinely unintentional?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, subtle reference definitely (says Natalie lying through her teeth to try and appear smart and subtly witty)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh, subtle reference definitely (says Natalie lying through her teeth to try and appear smart and subtly witty)


That's what I thought


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

My favourite one-acter is Bartók's _Duke Bluebeard's Castle_.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> My favourite one-acter is Bartók's _Duke Bluebeard's Castle_.


Got to get to grips with that one. Do you have it on DVD?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Theres something quite special about a whole operatic story, with music, being short enough for one act.

Bluebeard is probably my favourite, though id be interested in any other one act recommendations?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Theres something quite special about a whole operatic story, with music, being short enough for one act.
> 
> Bluebeard is probably my favourite, though id be interested in any other one act recommendations?


Bluebeard is great.

Other good one-acts:

L'Heure Espagnole
L'enfant et les sortilèges
Il Tabarro
Gianni Schicchi
Cavalleria Rusticana
La Serva Padrona
Il Viaggio a Reims
Daphne
Elektra
Salome
L'occasione fa il ladro

Capriccio it's a one-act but it is a loooooong one.
Das Rheingold is technically one-act, but it's four scenes are pretty much well separated and function like acts.

Suor Angélica is in one act, but I don't like it.
La Voix Humaine - it's OK, not great
Trouble in Tahiti - I haven't seen it
Curlew River - I haven't seen it, World_Violist says it's great
Iolanta, the object of this thread - I haven't seen it

There are many others, but the above are the most notable ones, in my opinion.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Got to get to grips with that one. Do you have it on DVD?


I do. It is excellent.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Got to get to grips with that one. Do you have it on DVD?


I have the recording by Robert Lloyd and Elizabeth Laurence conducted by Ádám Fischer. I am no fan of Solti's and consider this recording more atmospheric, despite not having native Hungarian speakers in the main roles.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Bluebeard is great.
> 
> Other good one-acts:
> 
> ...


Stravinsky's _Le rossignol_ is in THREE acts!

I must second Ravel's two one-acters, however. They're marvellous and full of first-rate Ravel. I have never understood why they are not better known.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Stravinsky's _Le rossignol_ is in THREE acts!
> 
> I must second Ravel's two one-acters, however. They're marvellous and full of first-rate Ravel. I have never understood why they are not better known.


Oops, you're right. I'll cut it off from my list of suggestions, thanks! But it is so short, if "feels" like a one-acter with three scenes.

About Ravel's two operas, yes, it puzzles me as well, they are absolutely first rate in quality and should be staged much more often.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

tahnak said:


> I have recently got this Philips recording set of Tchaikovsky's Iolanta performed by the Kirov Opera under Valery Gergiev. What a great lyric opera I have missed earlier! There is absolutely no reason for its obscurity.
> ...
> I have heard this opera for the first time yesterday in this brilliant performance by the Kirov Opera and Orchestra under the splendid direction of Valery Gergiev. This is a superb production by Philips recorded in 1996. The recording is crisp and clear. An impressive CD set worthy of an addition to any opera lover's collection and particularly of those who like the music of Tchaikovsky. This opera deserves more hearings than accorded presently in the universal operatic repertoire. This recording will deserve AAA and five star nod from me.


Iolanta is an excellent opera and I just ordered the Gergiev set. I only have the Rotman set, which is a live performance. Just finished watching this video of Iolanta (but on You Tube) with subtitles (that seemed to be skewed at times). Watching the video was very worthwhile as now I can appreciate the CD recordings much more.

Appears the only other video of Iolanta is also on You Tube with English subtitles (this is an oldie):




I plan to watch it.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

My favorite 1 acters:
Suor Angelica
Pagliacci
Cavalleria Rusticana
Il Tabarro
Wozzeck
Salome


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Almaviva said:


> Bluebeard is great.
> 
> Other good one-acts:
> 
> ...


Totally with you on this. I wish opera houses would just program Tabarro and Schicchi and leave out the weak sister. I think they tend to not put the entire Trittico on since all three in one evening is a bit much in terms of duration and casts/sets, but Tabarro and Schicchi should be much more frequently performed than they are.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I think Suor Angelica is the best opera in Il tritico and Gianni Schicchi is the weak one.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I used to think O Don Fatale (Don Carlos) was the only aria where the audience applauds over the music, then I discovered the ravishing Iolanta duet.

Haven't seen Iolanta live yet but planning to see it next year at Tours in France, in a double bill with Rimsky-Korsakov's Mozart and Salieri. Can't wait!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Appears the only other video of Iolanta is also on You Tube with English subtitles (this is an oldie):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just discovered there are two Bolshoi Opera DVDs of Iolanta and the one posted above is the earlier of them (1963 vs 1982).


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

THERE ARE OTHER PEOPLE HERE WHO LIKE THIS OPERA?????

Thank goodness. Absolutely gorgeous opera.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jemarchesurtousleschemins said:


> THERE ARE OTHER PEOPLE HERE WHO LIKE THIS OPERA?????
> 
> Thank goodness. Absolutely gorgeous opera.


Iolanta is wonderful and it ends with what amounts to a Christian worship session, praising the Holy Trinity.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jemarchesurtousleschemins said:


> THERE ARE OTHER PEOPLE HERE WHO LIKE THIS OPERA?????
> 
> Thank goodness. Absolutely gorgeous opera.


And not for the only reason that it's just one act.:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a large list of one-act operas, but far from complete. Iolanta is not on it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Here is a large list of one-act operas, but far from complete. Iolanta is not on it.


You can edit that page Florestan .
( If you want it of course)


----------



## Jemarchesurtousleschemins (Apr 3, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Here is a large list of one-act operas, but far from complete. Iolanta is not on it.


Now it is. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:One-act_operas


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

*Iolanta* might be my favorite Tchaikovsky opera....not sure yet though I've not listened quite enough to be sure.
I will also agree that *Suor Angelica* is the STRONGEST of the Trittico. I enjoyed watching Gianni, but it's the weakest when listening for me. And *Cavalleria* is one non-stop melody, I love it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> *Iolanta* might be my favorite Tchaikovsky opera....not sure yet though I've not listened quite enough to be sure.
> I will also agree that *Suor Angelica* is the STRONGEST of the Trittico. I enjoyed watching Gianni, but it's the weakest when listening for me. And *Cavalleria* is one non-stop melody, I love it.


One has to be tone deaf not to like it.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Pugg said:


> One has to be tone deaf not to like it.


From my experience the big problem is some of the audience humming along!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> From my experience the big problem is some of the audience humming along!


As much annoying as people bringing the score and trying to follow the entire opera.
Page after page turning. :devil:


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

operas have never been my thing,,,, but this opera did truly capture my heart! it is not only one act, it also feel that you are listening to one song. it is Tchaikovsky's last opera, the music is super mature. there is something magical about. it penetrate deep in the soul.


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

I've really never listened to Tchaikovsky's operas, but I've heard they're great stuff. I'm going to have to fill that gap in my knowledge (and there are a lot of gaps).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Yabetz said:


> I've heard they're great stuff.


from whom? (I'm not trying to say they're not, btw)


Fabulin said:


> I find Tchaikovsky's operas to have been mostly a misfire and a waste of effort. In comparison to his more dynamic symphonic and ballet music, they are rather boring.
> Imagine 10-20 more hours of orchestral Tchaikovsky instead...


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> from whom? (I'm not trying to say they're not, btw)


I don't know, I didn't catch their names.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yabetz said:


> I don't know, I didn't catch their names.


They probably wanted to preserve their anonymity, there being so many death threats going around now.


----------

